# I'm new



## ismart (Sep 2, 2006)

Hello all. I'm new to the forum but have been breeding mantids since i was a kid. I'm 27 years old and currently breeding carolina and chinese mantids.


----------



## Rick (Sep 2, 2006)

Welcome. I fixed your other two posts.


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 2, 2006)

welcome


----------



## worldofmantis (Sep 2, 2006)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Ian (Sep 3, 2006)

Hello ismart, welcome to the forum!


----------

